# Solved: Problem with DVD Fab



## jo15765 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have googled and can't find a solution to this issue. I am attempting to backup a home dvd of mine using dvdfab. The copy to computer part works no issue, but when it tries to switch over to burn I get the dreaded blue screen of death and the message shows "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" 

I have increased my page file as google suggested and also uninstalled and re-isntalled dvdfab and lastly I have verified that the driver for my dvd burner is up to date but to no avail. can someone provide some insight into what can correct this??

Oh yes, the computer is a Toshiba Satelliate P755-S5320 and the DVD Drive is Optiarc DVD RW AD-7710H


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Two things. 

First, if it's a home DVD, you don't need DVDFab. Simply use a burning program to "copy" or create an iso and burn the iso. DVDFab is only needed to remove the copy protection of a disc. So you can do what you are trying to do without DVDFab.

Second, "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" typically indicates a driver issue. So you likely have a driver issue with the drive or motherboard controllers. Update/reinstall the motherboard drivers. Also uninstall, reboot, and reinstall the latest DVDFab. Then test again.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try a different burner, like Infra Recorder.

Chances are that your version of the program is not certified for whatever operating system you use.


----------



## jo15765 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I have always just used DVDFab since I paid for it, thought I might as well get my $$'s worth . I took it in two steps. Step 1 I ripped the movie to my computer, then in step 2 I used Nero to burn from my PC to a DVD. Worked like a charm! It seems the problem lies with switching from read to write, if that even can be a problem? The PC can rip it fine, but when it tries to switch over, that is when the BSOD appears. I checked and have the most recent driver for my cd drive... As far as motherboard drivers go I do not know how to check those (this computer is LITERALLY 6 days old, so I would think everything is up to date). I ran MemTest, let it perform 6 passes and run fr 8 hours, and everything tested Ok, so that rules this out as well.

Back to the BSOD dump files, I used whoCrashed to open them and view the dump files, and the two files that are causing problems each time are:
ntoskrnl.exe and ntkrnlmp.exe
That means nothing to me, and I googled them and everything I found was related to XP not to Win 7 64 bit. I can provide further info from the dump files if needed, just let me know what you guys need to help me figure this out, because I am about to the point where I am returning the laptop to get a different one that will work!


----------



## jo15765 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well basing my research off of this site, I am screwed with DVDFab...

http://forum.dvdfab.com/archive/index.php/t-14064.html


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There are at least 50 good burning apps out there for free. If it has an incompatible driver or prevents it from running for legal purposes, you're just not going to be able to use it









You can mark your thread "solved" using the button at the top of the page.


----------



## jo15765 (Oct 11, 2011)

Actually the issue is with any burning program, it is not just with DVDFab. Anytime the DVD drive switches from Read to Write it crashes. Windows Media Player crashes, Nero crashes....That's 3 different apps I have tried  

Can someone shed some insight on how to update my motherboard drivers as mentioned above or what else could be causing the two files mentioned above to crash?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You don't need motherboard driver updates. All those do is allow the OS to identify your hardware and your devices are working, so the drivers are working.

The problem is most likely conflicting drivers. When you install most burning apps, they install drivers. Many of those drivers load on every boot whether you use the program or not. So having more than one program to burn disks on your machine can lead to trouble, especially when one of them is by design intended to bypass copyright protections and allow you to make illegal copies. DVDFab's drivers are the most likely source of the problem.

The solution is to use a single program and to make sure that the drivers from any uninstalled burning program are not still present and loading. It can be hard to completely uninstall these programs because it seems the developers don't expect anyone to actually get rid of them. Their uninstallers are often incomplete.

It is also important that the installed programs are certified to be for the OS you use. If the program says it is for XP, it may or may not run on 7 and may or may not cause crashes due to conflicts.

The Infra Recorder I linked above uses a temporary driver that loads when the program loads and it is therefore more likely to "get along" with whatever else may be on the machine.


----------



## jo15765 (Oct 11, 2011)

I tried the Infra Recorder link and same issue happens, I get the BSOD. 

How can I verify that the drivers from the other apps, I tried get uninstalled and are not the underlying cause of the problem?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You'd need to uninstall all the burning programs you have first. Then use Autoruns, Windows Driver & Service Manager (or Windows Service Commander), and Filter Drivers Infotool to make sure that all the drivers have been removed.

The machine *must* be rebooted after each uninstallation in order to process the PendingFileRenameOperations registry key and remove files that were in use.

Then, reinstall the burning program you want to use. If the problem occurs, then that program is not compatible with your machine and you need to find another.


----------



## jo15765 (Oct 11, 2011)

I used the above programs to uninstall the drivers for each different burning app I installed. I then reinstalled one at a time, and when the app failed, again ran the cleanup tools listed above, and would move onto the next. Each application that I tried failed, no program has been succesfull with reading a dvd (or cd) to a temp file on my computer, and then switching over to writing the dvd (or cd) from the temp file folder to a blank dvd (or cd). There has to be some program that is Compatible with a Toshiba Satellite P755-S5320 Intel i3 2nd gen and 6 gb of ram


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Have you tried manually copying the files from the disc or using Nero (or any burning app) to create an ISO file of the DVD?

As I stated, as it's your DVD, there isn't any copy protection. Use an app to create an ISO, then burn the ISO.


----------



## jo15765 (Oct 11, 2011)

I encrypted the disc when I burned it, as I do all discs. I usually will keep the original files on my computer, but I had to do a reformat, and lost my backups. In order for me to copy the files back to my computer, I would first need to crack the protection.


----------

